# [Commissions] ♞☆☆Lazuli Bay.  Signatures, avatars, patterns & all your pixel needs.★♘



## Silversea (Sep 14, 2013)

*[Commissions] ♞☆☆Lazuli Bay.  Signatures, avatars, patterns & all your pixel needs.★♘*

Not taking any more requests currently

OPEN

Ok so I am attempting to gather forum bells and its proving awfully slow, so I decided to start a mini-commission thread for the purpose of gathering them. All work is done in good ol' ms paint with the exception of transparency.

What magic is conjured in such a place?

1. *Signatures and Avatars*: Not Available
Cost: 300 Bells per avatar, 400+ for signature depending on complexity (most are 400 so don't worry, I don't push this higher unless you make me do extra work). For avatars specify what pose you want if you request characters/villagers and please say what background you want (colour/pattern etc).

Signature Request Form:


Spoiler



*Background:* It will be blank if unspecified.
*Villager arrangement: * How do you want villagers arranged? The typical format is having a section for current villagers and one for dream villagers. Some people have only their current villagers arranged by "Keeping", "Up for Trade", "Not Keeping". Let me know what format you want and what villagers are under what category.
*Town: * If you want your town name displayed, tell me what it is.
*Colour: * This colour will be the dominant appearance for the signature.
*Comments:* Any other preferences? Tell me here.

Complete form example:
*Background:* 
*Villager arrangement: * Current villagers: O'Hare Hamphrey Hazel Phoebe Cherry Marshal   Dream villagers: Freya Whitney Lobo Fang
*Colour: * Red
*Comments:* Can you add my friend code to it? Its XXXX-XXXX-XXXX.





Spoiler: Example of signature














.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. *Sprites*: Available
(Example)  or  or  or  or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cost: 150 Bells per sprite under 40x40, 250 for sprites under 80x80, anything over 80x80 is above 300+. May take requests over this sometimes, just let me know. If you are requesting a villager, and you don't tell me what shirt he/she is wearing, I'll just give him/her the default one. If you want two villagers in the same image, the price is the same as two sprites. *Mayor and villager sprites are generally within 80x80, and if they ever go over it is because of hats/hair/etc. As a result mayor/villager sprites are always charged as 80x80*

Sprites are just a single image, for requesting these simply tell me what you want drawn! I will do anything (PG appropriate of course).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

3. *Other requests involving pixel art*:
Cost: Variable.
Want anything done that doesn't really fit under the above two categories? Let me know.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
What do I (the requester) have to do?
Give as much information as you can. Its hard to make an avatar with the only instruction being "Have X Villager in it". I need to know poses, backgrounds, and whatever you can tell. Of course, I can do what I feel what work as well if you are lost for ideas.

Additionally, I ask for all payments before hand. If I cannot do the request for whatever reason, don't have time or something, I will just return it to you.

Pending Requests



I do not necessarily finish requests in order; short requests take priority in my busyish schedule.


----------



## whimsy (Sep 15, 2013)

Holy crap those are amazing. Definitely going to place an order, just let me decide what I want!! c:


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

Huzzah. *kicks tumbleweeds and blows dust off thread*


----------



## Silversea (Sep 18, 2013)

Bump ;-;


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 21, 2013)

Hm. I'll think about something i'd want


----------



## Silversea (Sep 26, 2013)

*Kicks thread*


----------



## Wewikk (Sep 26, 2013)

I like your art here was a few things i wanted to turn into a card but its non animal crossing but i wanted to make this look like something out of animal crossing ill pm you later.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 2, 2013)

The tumbleweeds are coming back D: nooooooo


----------



## Silversea (Oct 8, 2013)

Silversea said:


> The tumbleweeds are coming back D: nooooooo



:c


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 10, 2013)

*Fights through tumbleweeds and dust*

Can I have a sprite of Apple the hamster? c:


----------



## Silversea (Oct 10, 2013)

JellyBeans said:


> *Fights through tumbleweeds and dust*
> 
> Can I have a sprite of Apple the hamster? c:



Yeah. 

1. How big?
2. Pose?


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 11, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 1. How big?
> 2. Pose?



The 80x80 :3
And just waving c:


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 11, 2013)

I really do like your sigs, but how would I order one? I mean, do you have some sort of template?

I requested a signature from someone else like a week ago but they haven't been on for a while.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 11, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> I really do like your sigs, but how would I order one? I mean, do you have some sort of template?
> 
> I requested a signature from someone else like a week ago but they haven't been on for a while.



I don't really have a set template, though I could do one in the same format as what I have in mine just with your villagers instead.

@ JellyBeans ; working on it. Shirt preference?


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 12, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I don't really have a set template, though I could do one in the same format as what I have in mine just with your villagers instead.
> 
> @ JellyBeans ; working on it. Shirt preference?



Like, what she's wearing? Original shirt - lite polka shirt.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok, I'll do that.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is apple:


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 12, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Here is apple:
> 
> View attachment 15298



Wow she's cute


----------



## Silversea (Oct 16, 2013)

Poke.


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 16, 2013)

Could I have a signature?


----------



## Silversea (Oct 16, 2013)

Gummysaur said:


> Could I have a signature?



Can do, what do you have in mind?


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 17, 2013)

Those tiny pixel icons of my villagers and my dreamies  (please don't include Big Top because he's moving soon, btw) With the town name (Dwerll) on the top c:


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 17, 2013)

Can I have a Shep sprite?


----------



## Silversea (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok, I'll work on those. Might finish them both tonight, though what size are you looking for RE: Shep (see first post for sizes and stuff).


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 17, 2013)

80x80 please?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry for the long delay, but yeah, I'd love a signature like yours.

My town: PuttPutt
My villagers: Bella, Drake, Timbra, Bettina, Bruce, Erik, Savannah, Marshal, Lyman, and Cookie (likely to change though, so would you be fine with periodic updates?)
FC: (on the left)

Could it have the following changes, though?
-Instead of the "looking for flowers spot" could you say something like, "looking for fun?" and then include sprites of a golf bag, golf ball, red golf flag, and palm trees?
-I like the fruit part, even if I don't have all of them yet xD, so you can just keep that exactly the way it is.
-And finally instead of the picture of Freya fishing, could you include a picture of my town map? I can send it to you whenever you prefer C:

Lol, yeah all the changes are for my mini-golf themed town, so I can pay you more if you like! C=


----------



## Silversea (Oct 17, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> Sorry for the long delay, but yeah, I'd love a signature like yours.
> 
> My town: PuttPutt
> My villagers: Bella, Drake, Timbra, Bettina, Bruce, Erik, Savannah, Marshal, Lyman, and Cookie (likely to change though, so would you be fine with periodic updates?)
> ...



The "looking for flowers" and Freya fishing images are not part of the signature, they are separate images ^^.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 17, 2013)

Silversea said:


> The "looking for flowers" and Freya fishing images are not part of the signature, they are separate images ^^.



Oh, is there anyway you could include them? I could pay a little extra c:


----------



## Silversea (Oct 18, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> Oh, is there anyway you could include them? I could pay a little extra c:



Yeah sure. I'll try and get it done today. You want the villagers done like the ones in mine, yes?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 18, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Yeah sure. I'll try and get it done today. You want the villagers done like the ones in mine, yes?



Yep! Oh, and my mayor is named Caddy (like a golf assistant xD) here's a picture of him:


----------



## Silversea (Oct 18, 2013)

@Feraligatr


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you! That's 100 bells, right? I'll send them over.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey, Silversea are you still working on requests? Or is your shop down for now...


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi again! Can I have a signature just like Gummy's, but in purple and only have my current villagers, not my dreamies too?

So purple, rectangle, with my current villagers in the sprite form, and the word 'Willow' on the top. Please and thank you c:


----------



## Silversea (Oct 20, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> Hey, Silversea are you still working on requests? Or is your shop down for now...



Yeah, its just a bit delayed at the moment. I prioritize school and homework over this and I'm sure no one will blame me for that. 

@JellyBeans, sure. 


I don't know which of these two I'll get done first. JellyBeans is easier so that may end up being done first, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 20, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Yeah, its just a bit delayed at the moment. I prioritize school and homework over this and I'm sure no one will blame me for that.
> 
> @JellyBeans, sure.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's totally OK. And wowie I get priortizing school, HW gives me some long nights.
Thanks!


----------



## Emily (Oct 22, 2013)

Can you do me an 80x80 sprite of the ac character Mitzi the cat waving? c:
Think I have just enough bells x


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 24, 2013)

Bump for the thread c:


----------



## Silversea (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm going to see what I can do...I get parts of it done every now and then but I don't know when the whole thing will be done.

Emilyy sure.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 24, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I'm going to see what I can do...I get parts of it done every now and then but I don't know when the whole thing will be done.
> 
> Emilyy sure.



Sweet. Btw, do you have a planned sort of date when you'll be done? Like in a week, two weeks...a month xD Just checking so that I can make a temporary one and then receive the finished product from you later.

Thanks!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 25, 2013)

I would die for a sprite of gala, *cough* skinny gala liek my profile pic *cough*

80x80 plez : )


----------



## Silversea (Oct 25, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> Sweet. Btw, do you have a planned sort of date when you'll be done? Like in a week, two weeks...a month xD Just checking so that I can make a temporary one and then receive the finished product from you later.
> 
> Thanks!



I have time this weekend so I'll try and get it finished. If I have nothing planned I can complete the thing from start to finish in about an hour, so hopefully no longer than a week.

@PlasticPinkPiggy, sure.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 29, 2013)

Bump for your shop, Silversea


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 21, 2013)

Could I have Marina and Cyrano holding hands? its odd request lol but she moved in right next to him and she always talks about him ;u;/ I'd like it avi size. I can give 200TBT


----------



## Silversea (Nov 23, 2013)

Zoraluv said:


> Could I have Marina and Cyrano holding hands? its odd request lol but she moved in right next to him and she always talks about him ;u;/ I'd like it avi size. I can give 200TBT



Yeah ok, but I don't know when I can get to it. Got a lot of stuff going on at the moment.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 23, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Yeah ok, but I don't know when I can get to it. Got a lot of stuff going on at the moment.



No problem, I can wait as long as you need.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 1, 2013)

Should be able to get to this soon, sorry for delay.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 3, 2013)

Bump, no requests active right now.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 3, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Bump, no requests active right now.



Does this mean I can make a request :3


----------



## Silversea (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm always taking requests. The fact I'm not working on anything means you'll just come first.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 3, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I'm always taking requests. The fact I'm not working on anything means you'll just come first.



Oh I see! Just wondering, do you take mayor requests for sprites?


----------



## Silversea (Dec 3, 2013)

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> Oh I see! Just wondering, do you take mayor requests for sprites?



Sure. What were you thinking?


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 3, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Sure. What were you thinking?



Do you have examples (links) of mayor sprites? 

P.S. The sprites are _soooo_ cute... I saw the one of Marina & Cyrano holding hands is just adorable! Gah, I want 'em all!


----------



## Silversea (Dec 3, 2013)

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> Do you have examples (links) of mayor sprites?
> 
> P.S. The sprites are _soooo_ cute... I saw the one of Marina & Cyrano holding hands is just adorable! Gah, I want 'em all!



Yours would be the first I've done, however my signature has sort of an example of one. I could just do one in the villager style if you like (i.e. like the Marina/Cyrano) one.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 3, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Yours would be the first I've done, however my signature has sort of an example of one. I could just do one in the villager style if you like (i.e. like the Marina/Cyrano) one.



I really want to do this >~< but I might need to hold off because I don't have enough TBT bells for 3 (mayor + 2 villagers) D;


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 5, 2013)

After trading with some lovely people, I've gathered some TBT bells~ 

I've decided on the sprites I wanted! May I get 2 sprites (both 80x80): 
Marshal & Peanut hugging-- if that's not possible, then please make them holding hands 

*Marshal's outfit:* Cyan argyle tee
*Peanut's outfit:* Pink argyle tee 

Please tell me the total! If I'm not mistaken, is the total 280 TBT?


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 5, 2013)

Can you do some sort of raven sprite avatar? I really like the bird (is it a bird? It looks like one XD) that you used as the second example for your sprites.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 5, 2013)

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> I've decided on the sprites I wanted! May I get 2 sprites (both 80x80):
> Marshal & Peanut hugging-- if that's not possible, then please make them holding hands
> Please tell me the total! If I'm not mistaken, is the total 280 TBT?



Its 250 cause I do discounts on multiple in the same image ^^. I can't say I'm amazing at turned poses (which theyd have to be for hugging) but I'll see if I can manage it.




			
				Rebeth13 said:
			
		

> Can you do some sort of raven sprite avatar? I really like the bird (is it a bird? It looks like one XD) that you used as the second example for your sprites.


You mean the dolphin in my avatar or the dragon in the first post? Yes I can do raven/s, what pose are you thinking and what background?


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 5, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Its 250 cause I do discounts on multiple in the same image ^^. I can't say I'm amazing at turned poses (which theyd have to be for hugging) but I'll see if I can manage it.
> 
> 
> You mean the dolphin in my avatar or the dragon in the first post? Yes I can do raven/s, what pose are you thinking and what background?



Dragon! Wow XD Hah... Yes, that's what I was referring to! As far as a pose, I was thinking about the raven having it's wings spread, but I'm not sure after that. D: As far as the background, maybe just a white one? I'm not particularly picky. D:


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 5, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Its 250 cause I do discounts on multiple in the same image ^^. I can't say I'm amazing at turned poses (which theyd have to be for hugging) but I'll see if I can manage it.



Yay! I'm so excited to see the outcome~ Please lmk when you'd like the TBT bells. Also, if you think the outcome looks too weird then you can just make them holding hands <3. Or you can show me and I'll lyk what I think ;p


----------



## reyy (Dec 6, 2013)

How much for a sprite like the bird thingy ma-bob? Its not ac:nl related but i'd like one like this:
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/036/f/a/cheshire_cat_sculpture_by_retrorodent-d38w6k3.jpg


----------



## Silversea (Dec 6, 2013)

Its funny everyone thinks it a bird.

The dragon is about 100x100, anything like that is 160.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 6, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Its funny everyone thinks it a bird.
> 
> The dragon is about 100x100, anything like that is 160.



Is 100x100 the max size? Aww, I overlooked that size..... if it's not too late, may I request my sprites be 100x100? Also please lmk my new total [: I can edit my post too once you confirm it's not too late


----------



## Silversea (Dec 7, 2013)

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> Is 100x100 the max size? Aww, I overlooked that size..... if it's not too late, may I request my sprites be 100x100? Also please lmk my new total [: I can edit my post too once you confirm it's not too late



 100x100 is (generally) the max for a single image, though I do offer larger.

I'd advise against that since there are less places to display an image of that size, though if you really want that I can do it sure. It'll probably be the biggest villager sprites I've ever done haha.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 7, 2013)

May I please order a maple sprite?

Is it tbt bells or in game bells? o-o


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol I'll still with 80x80 and trust your judgement  thanks heheh


----------



## Silversea (Dec 7, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> May I please order a maple sprite?
> 
> Is it tbt bells or in game bells? o-o



TBT bells; this is the TBT marketplace after all ^^.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 7, 2013)

When my sprites are ready, will you send a PM or do we check back on this thread?


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 7, 2013)

Silversea said:


> TBT bells; this is the TBT marketplace after all ^^.



Alright :3 
I'd like to order a maple sprite wearing this: 





and the size 80X80 please!!
140 tbt bells right? :3


----------



## Silversea (Dec 7, 2013)

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> When my sprites are ready, will you send a PM or do we check back on this thread?



I will PM you. Yours should be done by tomorrow.

Swiftstream: yes. What shirt is that? I could do with a clearer look at it. I have most of the shirts except holiday ones so I probably have it in catalog.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 7, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I will PM you. Yours should be done by tomorrow.
> 
> Swiftstream: yes. What shirt is that? I could do with a clearer look at it. I have most of the shirts except holiday ones so I probably have it in catalog.



It's a kids smock.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 7, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> It's a kids smock.



Ah ok. If I had to guess I would have said painter's smock so I was close.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 8, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I will PM you. Yours should be done by tomorrow.
> 
> Swiftstream: yes. What shirt is that? I could do with a clearer look at it. I have most of the shirts except holiday ones so I probably have it in catalog.



Yay~ ;D Thanks again


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you so much for my sprite!!! ;D <3


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey hey again ;p

*Question~* how much would a pixel of just my mayor be? I love my Marshal & Peanut sprite so much~~ I need one of my mayor now hehe. And what's the largest size pixel you would recommend? 80x80?


----------



## Silversea (Dec 9, 2013)

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> Hey hey again ;p
> 
> *Question~* how much would a pixel of just my mayor be? I love my Marshal & Peanut sprite so much~~ I need one of my mayor now hehe. And what's the largest size pixel you would recommend? 80x80?



Totally depends on what its for. Avatars are 100x100, but if you want a border or background the sprite itself should probably be 80x80 so there is space. In a signature its completely dependent on what you want, but it should probably be within 80x80 to match Marshal and Peanut.


----------



## beth19 (Dec 11, 2013)

id relay would like a signature done please if asked a few of the signature shops 

non willing to do it.

name beth

town soleanna
background if you can id like this 4 background http://bethstockton.deviantart.com/art/curt-hosts-my-birthday-party-at-his-house-416697468

font id like this in a pale purple  http://graffitinos.com/bubble-letter-graffiti-fonts-design-oct-2013/3d-graffiti-style-font-bullpen-uppercase-and-lowercase/

my villagers are curt,mitzi,tiffany,tucker,mallary,kyle,tabby,boomer,eugene

villagers moved . drake
dreamies, cole,curt,Tammy,phoebe,Whitney ,peaches,elvis,hamphrey
if possible add the names of villagers to
friend code is 1375 8466 1992


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 11, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Totally depends on what its for. Avatars are 100x100, but if you want a border or background the sprite itself should probably be 80x80 so there is space. In a signature its completely dependent on what you want, but it should probably be within 80x80 to match Marshal and Peanut.



Okay~ I've officially decided! Could you pleaseeee make another sprite for me of Beau & Diana holding hands *AND* another sprite of Fauna and Bam holding hands all 80x80 ♥♥♥ thx so much~

*OUTFITS:*

*Beau's outfit:* blue letter jacket
*Diana's outfit:* pink tank

*Bam's outfit:* red letter jacket
*Fauna's outfit:* beaded tank


----------



## Silversea (Dec 11, 2013)

beth19 said:


> id relay would like a signature done please if asked a few of the signature shops
> 
> non willing to do it.
> 
> ...



That font is tough, it won't work with the background image because its an outline. I don't have a similar font on hand so I'd have to improvise (got too many fonts on my PC as it is so I'm not up for downloading more, but I can use the font sheet to compose text). Otherwise yes I can pull it off.



Artemis I see you like deer. Not sure when I'll get them both done, I'll see when I find time.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 11, 2013)

I do ;D they're so adorable ♡ and thank you~ 

*I edited my request above with their outfits I'd like them in :3 thanks~ lmk my total~


----------



## beth19 (Dec 12, 2013)

hmm ok just to update Victoria is moving in so could u add her to the current villager list  if u cant  do graffiti  font and the  photo back round ill havit like yours but purple font and villagers names


----------



## reyy (Dec 12, 2013)

Okayokayokay
You remember that chesire cat I sent you?
I want a sprite of that.
Yess... mmmhmhmmhmmm It shall be beautiful.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 13, 2013)

beth19 said:


> hmm ok just to update Victoria is moving in so could u add her to the current villager list  if u cant  do graffiti  font and the  photo back round ill havit like yours but purple font and villagers names



I don't offer signatures like mine because custom villager sprites take a while to do. It would have to be done with the smaller pixel images as shown in first post.

EverlastingJulia, so 100x100 yeah?


----------



## beth19 (Dec 14, 2013)

hmm OK Victoria just moved in yesterday is it it OK to up date the signature if u got time thanks shes  my new 10th villager after drake left


----------



## Silversea (Dec 14, 2013)

beth19 said:


> hmm OK Victoria just moved in yesterday is it it OK to up date the signature if u got time thanks shes  my new 10th villager after drake left



Well I see someone else has done it -- I'll let them update it because it wouldn't be courteous for me to edit their art without permission.


----------



## beth19 (Dec 14, 2013)

oh ok


----------



## poliwag0 (Dec 14, 2013)

Can you make me a signature please? Information is in my signature.


----------



## beffa (Dec 23, 2013)

May I request a sprite of Kid Cat and Kabuki together? 80x80… I think. Unless that's too small for two sprites. Whatever fits them both into a little picture. Preferably smiling and facing forward in their original outfits. If it's possible can you do their arms around one another? Like… they're friends? If that's too much work I don't mind. Just standing next to each other is fine. How much does that come to?

Also, do you do mayor sprites? Doesn't matter if not.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 23, 2013)

beffa said:


> May I request a sprite of Kid Cat and Kabuki together? 80x80… I think. Unless that's too small for two sprites. Whatever fits them both into a little picture. Preferably smiling and facing forward in their original outfits. If it's possible can you do their arms around one another? Like… they're friends? If that's too much work I don't mind. Just standing next to each other is fine. How much does that come to?
> 
> Also, do you do mayor sprites? Doesn't matter if not.



Well those are two separate sprites, so either they are 40x40 each (which comes to 80x80 in the final image) or 80x80 each which comes to 160x160 max in the final). 80x80 simply means that is the maximum size, the sprites probably end up more like 70x40 or such depending on the image in question.

I can do mayor sprites certainly.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi! 

Can I please have a sprite of my mayor (80x80), the picture is below


 

Hopefully it's not too small : )


----------



## Silversea (Dec 23, 2013)

If you could tell me what dress that is that would be great.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 23, 2013)

Silversea said:


> If you could tell me what dress that is that would be great.



Pink lace up dress : )


----------



## beffa (Dec 23, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Well those are two separate sprites, so either they are 40x40 each (which comes to 80x80 in the final image) or 80x80 each which comes to 160x160 max in the final). 80x80 simply means that is the maximum size, the sprites probably end up more like 70x40 or such depending on the image in question.
> 
> I can do mayor sprites certainly.


Whatever's easiest for you. I'll keep my request as it is.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 24, 2013)

Right, I'll get to work on both of those. Beffa I'll let you know what it will come out to be.


----------



## applepopple (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi! Could you do me a signature? 
I would like something like this:
http://m.flickr.com/photos/100246252@N06/11300664603/lightbox/
But you can have free hands, I just like the layot (not necessary the flowers etc.)  
I like colourful stuff like pink!

Residents of Avalon
Mayor Jessa
FC: 2895-7256-5791
Town fruit: Peach

Staying forever: Peanut, Zell, Skye, Kiki, Mallary, Maple
Letting go: Tipper, Tammi, Canberra, Moe

Thanks already!


----------



## applepopple (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey and if you are making me a siggy there has been some changes, Tipper is gone and staying forever list one more Muffy


----------



## Silversea (Dec 26, 2013)

Temporarily closing this for a bit. I'm still working on the current requests.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 2, 2014)

Open.


----------



## beffa (Jan 3, 2014)

Can I request *four* two 200 bells ones? Do them in your own time.

I'd like the same as my signature, but Olivia and Merry. Same positioning, smiling with eyes open, and original outfits. 
I'd also like to request one of Molly and Freckles, same as usual positioning etc. Original clothes.
Also one of Papi and Victoria… Same as usual… Original clothes.
And finally one of Beau and Fuchsia. Original clothes, same positions and smiles.

Take your time. They're done in order of preference. If you don't feel like doing all of them that's fine.

Comes to 800 bells right? I'll make it 900 if you can put them all into a picture together at the end.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 4, 2014)

beffa said:


> Can I request *four* two 200 bells ones? Do them in your own time.
> 
> I'd like the same as my signature, but Olivia and Merry. Same positioning, smiling with eyes open, and original outfits.
> I'd also like to request one of Molly and Freckles, same as usual positioning etc. Original clothes.
> ...



Yeah sure I can handle that. I don't know when they'll all be done but yeah.

Where will Kid Cat and Kabuki be placed in the final image? At the end, beginning, middle?


----------



## beffa (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry for the extremely late reply.

In the final image i'd like it to be:

Kid Cat and Kabuki first, then Papi and Victoria, then Merry and Olivia, then Molly and Freckles. Thanks.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 6, 2014)

So Beau and Fuchsia after them?


----------



## beffa (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah. Sorry LOL I wrote that when I was tired.


----------



## mob (Jan 7, 2014)

Are your pixels animal crossing only?


----------



## Silversea (Jan 7, 2014)

No, they are not restricted to Animal Crossing.


----------



## beffa (Jan 11, 2014)

*shuffles back onto thread* How much is a mayor sprite? Just the same size as the villagers in my signature. I'd like to request one.

*reference*
eye colour; green
hair bow wig; white
tortoise specs
tartan-plaid outfit
'stripe' shoes
bobby socks




Again I'll pay an extra 100 TBT bells if you can put it into the middle of my villagers in my signature (so between Olivia and Merry would be perfect)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sorry about the small image above n_n


----------



## Silversea (Jan 11, 2014)

140 I guess.

Maybe extra because you didn't read the sentence at the top of the first post ;p


----------



## beffa (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh **** LOL

Just VM me when they're open then oops


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 12, 2014)

pm me when they're open? my town has changed and I want a new one. 

i want one just like the second example in the post (since that's my town xD)


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 26, 2014)

Taking re-quests? I really want a sprite of me and Pietro hugging!!! Could you offer something?Not good at prices lol :3 I can't upload images, so I will describe my self.
I have a blonde hair bow wig
Dr.shrunk's jacket dry dry-denim pants and red boat shoes. My face has horazonital  blue eyes no eye lashes and pink Rosie cheeks. it would mean a lot.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah not taking any requests at the moment, but when I start taking them again I'll consider it ^^.

I'm not taking mostly because I need a break. I was doing about 2 requests a day for a while. And I also have school and such to work on too.


----------



## Silversea (May 22, 2014)

Open a bit.


----------



## miko (May 22, 2014)

Silversea, would it be possible to get a sprite of my mayor? http://imgur.com/a/gDy5r#0
Could the horns come out of her hair style?  Would a devil tail fit into the sprite as well?  
Thank you.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 13, 2014)

Open a bit.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 13, 2014)

*shoos tumbleweeds away*


----------



## Silversea (Jun 14, 2014)

CRY


----------



## Silversea (Jun 27, 2014)

Openopenopen


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?206925-Hey-look!\mayor ref, JUst please put a hair bow wig


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello :3 I simply love your work!!! Can you please do Dezerie? Just floating or somthing...
But if you Animate can you make one claw glow and make it look like he's attacking somthing, it's ok if you dont.  

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...My-OC-S-&#65288;&#8807;&#8711;&#8806;&#65289;


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 27, 2014)

Can you do a sprit of my mayor? What size is 80 by 80


----------



## Silversea (Jul 27, 2014)

I do mayor sprites in 80x80 (or 80x90 if the hair is long or whatever, but I still count it as 80x80).


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 27, 2014)

Silversea said:


> I do mayor sprites in 80x80 (or 80x90 if the hair is long or whatever, but I still count it as 80x80).


How big is 80 by 80?


----------

